# Deca dreams: How to get rid of them?



## Derek7X (Jun 8, 2014)

For everybody that experiences deca or tren dreams, what do you do to get rid of them?

My friend is on near 1gram of NPP a week and everyday he gets horrible horrible vivid dreams.100% of the time they are nightmares and he feels like he is stuck in the dream. It is honestly debilitating and really affecting the sleep schedule too...5-6 hours of sleep pretty much everyday too. Also, it's not the AI because he only uses 1/2 a tab of exemestane once a week - so please no suggestions that it's something besides the NPP.

His blood pressure is good(under 120/80), he's on NO other gear[only 100 TRT a week], and never has had this experience with ANY other compound he's used(test,anadrol,anavar,etc).

It is definetly 100% for sure the NPP. It is getting worse as the weeks progress on the cycle.

Any advice?!


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 8, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> For everybody that experiences deca or tren dreams, what do you do to get rid of them?
> 
> My friend is on near 1gram of NPP a week and everyday he gets horrible horrible vivid dreams.100% of the time they are nightmares and he feels like he is stuck in the dream. It is honestly debilitating and really affecting the sleep schedule too...5-6 hours of sleep pretty much everyday too. Also, it's not the AI because he only uses 1/2 a tab of exemestane once a week - so *please no suggestions that it's something besides the NPP.*
> 
> ...




It's hard to ask for people's advice and then tell them it can't be anything other than NPP and not to make any other suggestions.  If that's how it has to be, then the answer is lower the dose or stop it all together.  Honestly, I've never heard of Nandrolone having this effect on anyone.  If you want to be a little more open minded, then my question would be, is he taking anything to help him sleep?  Whenever I use something that really knocks me out, I get nightmares.  Also, is he experiencing any stressful situations?


----------



## srd1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Never heard of npp doing that and I just came off a run with 1.5 grams a week of it. Wish I could offer something better bro.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 8, 2014)

therapy for the unresolved mental issues causing the nightmares...or some type of sedative like valium to take away the stress from the juice...


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> For everybody that experiences deca or tren dreams, what do you do to get rid of them?
> 
> My friend is on near 1gram of NPP a week and everyday he gets horrible horrible vivid dreams.100% of the time they are nightmares and he feels like he is stuck in the dream. It is honestly debilitating and really affecting the sleep schedule too...5-6 hours of sleep pretty much everyday too. Also, it's not the AI because he only uses 1/2 a tab of exemestane once a week - so please no suggestions that it's something besides the NPP.
> 
> ...



Maybe 1gram per week is a little excessive for him?
Perhaps run a lower dosage.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 9, 2014)

Is he on any prescription medications that may be causing interactions?  Ssri's can do this.


----------



## crankiefrankie (Jun 9, 2014)

my buddy has the same problem with tren, but hes also on ssri's among other things for post dramatic disorter. your buddy ever over seas?


----------



## crankiefrankie (Jun 9, 2014)

crankiefrankie said:


> my buddy has the same problem with tren, but hes also on ssri's among other things for post dramatic disorter. your buddy ever over seas?



i know hes also perscribed seriquil and trazadone to sleep


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys, 
My friend has run several cycles and never had this issue. He's not on any medications, doesn't take anything for sleeping, hasn't added any new supplements or vitamins, has no lifestyle changes and has never had any kind of psychological problems or disorder. 

Also as the weeks passed and npp accumulated, the nightmares became worse and worse and frequent to the point they were every single day. 
He knows it the npp because in 20+ years he has never experienced this, and here's the kicker :
He stopped the npp for 1 week and all nightmares went away 100 percent. Few days later he pinned, he got them that night. 

It is the npp, that's why I wrote that in the op. Not looking for suggestion that its something else, it clearly is the npp. 

I relayed for him to try lowering to 600 and then even 450 if that doesn't work. Thanks for all the input, more is appreciated.


----------



## Sully (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, since you've clearly diagnosed him and determined that there couldn't possibly be any other cause, the solution is simple. He obviously can't handle that dose and needs to either quit using NPP or go to a lower dose that he can tolerate. 

But, like everyone else in this thread, I suspect there is something else going on that your buddy isn't telling you about.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 9, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Hey guys,
> My friend has run several cycles and never had this issue. He's not on any medications, doesn't take anything for sleeping, hasn't added any new supplements or vitamins, has no lifestyle changes and has never had any kind of psychological problems or disorder.
> 
> Also as the weeks passed and npp accumulated, the nightmares became worse and worse and frequent to the point they were every single day.
> ...



It's strange that he hasn't had this effect until now.  Since there's nothing else going on physically and / or mentally, he needs to cut way back or stop all together.  Did this NPP come from a different source?


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 9, 2014)

He has never used NPP in the past - it's his first time. The source is definetly good, I know because tons of people I know use it. It is some freaking strong npp. 10pounds in literally 2 weeks just taking the npp alone is not common, along with sweating a lot, getting these kind of dreams, etc. My other buddies are hit or miss on getting these same exact side effects, butn  this particular guy just simply can not handle the 5-6 hours of sleep and constant night terrors. The others really don't care, I guess they're used to it because they have run tren several times lol.

Trust me, there's nothing else he's not telling..... it's just the npp is affecting him this way. I found many other testimonies on google as well as my IRL friend circle that also get bad dreams on deca/npp...

Like I said, I told him to try just 600 this week and see if that helps. If not, then 450....If not then 300, if not....then I don't see the point at all lol.


----------



## crankiefrankie (Jun 9, 2014)

ive heard of tons of people experiencing very vivid dreams from all kinds of things like certain meds or quit smoking stuff. when i tried quitting smoking i used the patch and every single night i had vivid dreams, most good some bad few wet. ive heard this happening to lots of people but not constant nightmares, the npp probably is causing the dreams but the nightmares are caused by something else, maybe hes doing it to himself by worrying about it or worrying about something else. but i think it comes down too what hes thinking about or feeling everyday. the fact hes going to sleep thinking hes gonna have a nightmare is more then enough to make him have nightmares
the mind is a powerful thing. hes gotta figure out a way to maybe think positive when going to sleep. i try and think about banging milly cirus, sometimes it works


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 9, 2014)

oops, I'm an idiot lol


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 10, 2014)

what are you talking about? I hope youre not talking to me because I never said that...he's not on anything at all! lol


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 10, 2014)

Derek, let us know how it goes once he drops the dose.


----------



## Cobramike (Jun 11, 2014)

I use to have terrible night terrors. Then I was diagnosed with severe sleep apnea. Now that I sleep with my cpap machine every night those have gone away and I'm taking 1400mg npp a week


----------



## jwgibbons (Jun 11, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> I use to have terrible night terrors. Then I was diagnosed with severe sleep apnea. Now that I sleep with my cpap machine every night those have gone away and I'm taking 1400mg npp a week



Thats awesome!  I was just going to add that. I ran tren before my cpap and I had the worst dream any parent could have.... woke up balling.  The vivid dreams did continue however once I got the cpap dreams have all but stopped or are not something I am remembering anymore.  I would have your friend have a sleep study done. They can even tell when you are having dreams while doing the testing


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 11, 2014)

Ive never of heard a such a thing. Never had dreams till my cpap ..and the fukr saved my life. One problem I cant  nap if I wanted without it.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 11, 2014)

NPP causes bad dreams- stop NPP ... Jeeze seems simple enough.


----------



## Cobramike (Jun 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ive never of heard a such a thing. Never had dreams till my cpap ..and the fukr saved my life. One problem I cant  nap if I wanted without it.



Amazing how everyone is diff. I'm 34 and had night terror simce I was 21 I had no clue it was lack of oxygen goin go my brain or the fact I stopped breathing multiple times through the night for 10-15 seconds. I finally went to do a sleep study and I knew I was bad but didn't know I was this bad. 

Ok everyone knows that anything under 5.0 is considered good and anything over 5.0 is bad. Well, I was a 9. The doc told me had I continued down this path it would have been really bad. The reason why I finally went was because I got tired of wakin up gasping for air.

I am sooooooo glad I had a study done. Now I know what it's like to sleep again. Oh and another thing just like u said. I can't take a nap without it either!!

I remember the doc asking me about my dreams and she put it like this. When u start shallow breathing or not breathing at all this happens: ur blood pressure goes up, oxygen in ur blood goes down, oxygen to ur brain goes severely down


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 11, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> Amazing how everyone is diff. I'm 34 and had night terror simce I was 21 I had no clue it was lack of oxygen goin go my brain or the fact I stopped breathing multiple times through the night for 10-15 seconds. I finally went to do a sleep study and I knew I was bad but didn't know I was this bad.
> 
> Ok everyone knows that anything under 5.0 is considered good and anything over 5.0 is bad. Well, I was a 9. The doc told me had I continued down this path it would have been really bad. The reason why I finally went was because I got tired of wakin up gasping for air.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that man.  That information may help someone out.  Glad to hear you've got that tackled.  Stay well.
G.


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> Amazing how everyone is diff. I'm 34 and had night terror simce I was 21 I had no clue it was lack of oxygen goin go my brain or the fact I stopped breathing multiple times through the night for 10-15 seconds. I finally went to do a sleep study and I knew I was bad but didn't know I was this bad.
> 
> Ok everyone knows that anything under 5.0 is considered good and anything over 5.0 is bad. Well, I was a 9. The doc told me had I continued down this path it would have been really bad. The reason why I finally went was because I got tired of wakin up gasping for air.
> 
> ...




thanks for your testimony that you wrote about earlier in the thread.
but, didn't you have these dreams regardless of being on gear? he never has these dreams, the second he takes out the NPP injections, he goes 100% back to sleeping normal. 

I know some people in this thread are saying to just drop the NPP, but the problem is NPP/TBOL/GH/SLIN are only compounds he can use to prevent his MPB from occurring lol...he doesn't want to lose his hair. If there's a vial of test in the room,his hair falls off...LOL.He can use these compounds without any problem though, his hair has regrown while on npp


----------



## Cobramike (Jun 12, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Thanks for posting that man.  That information may help someone out.  Glad to hear you've got that tackled.  Stay well.
> G.



Thank you brother & honestly I hope it does help someone. Had I known about sleep apnea way back then I would have gotten tested. I know quite a few people that have gone through all the trouble to find out and then when they actually get a claps machine & mask they all say they can't wear that thing. 

This is what I tell everyone. It's all about the correct mask that you like. Try them all on. Myself I wear the Resmed Mirage Liberty. It's a hybrid of a full face mask and nasal pillows so nothing goes around my forehead or over my nose. I'll post a pic if you guys wanna see but easiest way is just google Resmed Mirage Liberty. I literally forget its on my face. 

The doc originally had me set for a low pressure like 7.5 when the machine turns on. Couple nights I ripped off my mask cause it felt like I was suffocating. They turned up my air to 10.6 (low) & 18 (high) now I sleep like a baby. 

One more thing also. Remember how I said my apnea was a 9? Well now with my machine I get a 0.0, 0,2, 0,4 highest being a 1.0 but that cause I had sinus problems and beat of all my blood pressure has actually gone down. I feel like a new guy again during the day. I don't feel like i need to nap or sleep during the day anymore cause I actually rest when I sleep like I'm suppose to. 

Guys sleep apnea is a silent but very deadly killer. If u stay tired all day please go get checked. It could save ur life. Doc told me I saved my life by coming in I was so bad


----------



## Cobramike (Jun 12, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> thanks for your testimony that you wrote about earlier in the thread.
> but, didn't you have these dreams regardless of being on gear? he never has these dreams, the second he takes out the NPP injections, he goes 100% back to sleeping normal



See I wouldn't know cause I was on gear back then just about all the time. Funny though I'm on 1400mg npp a week but now that I sleep with my machine all my night terrors have gone away. 

I have heard some guys get bad dreams with tren and deca. But I can only speak for myself brother


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 12, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> thanks for your testimony that you wrote about earlier in the thread.
> 
> but, didn't you have these dreams regardless of being on gear? he never has these dreams, the second he takes out the NPP injections, he goes 100% back to sleeping normal.
> 
> ...




This "buddy" of yours-

Does he know there are a ton of compounds that won't have any impact of balding-

EQ
DHB
MENT
Primo
Tren
Anadrol
Var

?????


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 12, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> This "buddy" of yours-
> 
> Does he know there are a ton of compounds that won't have any impact of balding-
> 
> ...



Primo caused hair to shed within 1 week, it did on his gf too. It was pharmacy grade, so maybe too strong, it was also 800/week. Probably because DHT.

Anavar had him shed tons of hair in 2 days.It was pharmacy grade,maybe pharmacy grade is too strong...but it's a DHT compound. He was only taking 50/ED

Tren and anadrol are the 2 compounds that caused him to lose his hairline. Like they are literally the absolute WORST. He had hair on his temples until he tried anadrol and some tren (Only 300tren/week and 100anadrol a day, it got so bad that he had to stop in 2 weeks).

EQ/DHB he hasn't tried yet, but he heard Deca/tbol are by far the safest and so far it looks like it's 100% true that Deca is very safe.

You think EQ is better than deca? He's just not willing to lose any hair, and so far its been growing back on the NPP.


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey guys, just updating you to relay some info that may be helpful to others.

He dropped the dose from near 1K a week to 600 and so far, he has had only a few dreams, but he doesn't even really remember them when he wakes up, and none have been horrible nightmares!

He's hoping this keeps up, but all it took was to lower the dose about 300-400mg. If everything continues to go well, he's staying at 600mg, otherwise he may drop to 450 if necessary but everything seems A-OK


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 15, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Hey guys, just updating you to relay some info that may be helpful to others.
> 
> He dropped the dose from near 1K a week to 600 and so far, he has had only a few dreams, but he doesn't even really remember them when he wakes up, and none have been horrible nightmares!
> 
> He's hoping this keeps up, but all it took was to lower the dose about 300-400mg. If everything continues to go well, he's staying at 600mg, otherwise he may drop to 450 if necessary but everything seems A-OK



Good to hear!


----------



## Monstar (Jun 15, 2014)

I hear new crazy things on the internet everyday, I think it could be many things, and Valium will help like someone said already. 

Peace


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 15, 2014)

He spoke too soon...

Dreams came back last night. Seems like as soon as "x" amount of Nandrolone accumulates in his system, the dreams come back.

He's going to drop to 525 and see what happens


----------



## Monstar (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope it gets straightened out for em


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2014)

Good update Derek.. thks..


----------

